# Our dog and cat.



## PHRAG (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is Cinnamon...






Here is Lefty...


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 21, 2006)

Your kitty looks so cool, like some kind of ganster boss, esp in the last shot!


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Your kitty looks so cool, like some kind of ganster boss, esp in the last shot!



Haha! 
they are both cute, but I think "gangsta" must rule the roost!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 22, 2006)

Lefty has a crush on my wife. He likes to wait til she is sleeping and then he gets up on the bed and starts licking her lips. At least once a week whe wakes up to a french kissing cat.


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine drinks someone's water - I always buy water bottles from the store and refill. I think it is hilarious. You-know-who does not! :rollhappy:


----------

